# AAA (All About Arts)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hands by Tom Calton, on Flickr
Sculpture des stalles, chartreuse gothique Santa Maria de Miraflores, XVe siècle, Burgos, Castille-Léon, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr
Bye Mom (explored) by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr
möchtegern-dreieck by dadiolli, on Flickr
Wintercolors by Marnix Van Marcke, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stanislas River at Knights Ferry, Central California by MargauxB, on Flickr
Sir Anthony and Lady Anne Everard, 1611 by Simon Knott, on Flickr
Venecia en blanco y negro XVI by Toni de Ros, on Flickr
Cubed by Owen Lloyd, on Flickr
Guggenheim (Bilbao) by vimets , on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomb of Architect Jose F. Mata (explored) by JoLynne Martinez, on Flickr
The Gate by Schnee-Mann, on Flickr
Venezia by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr
The Colonnades of St. Peter&#x27;s, Vatican City by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr
drops (explored) by Bo Pardau, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Psychedelic Half Dollar (Macro monday. onaCoin_1-1) by Marc Morgan, on Flickr
Russia. Moscow. Kazan Cathedral on Red Square. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
Sous les pavés, la plage! by QoQ Photography, on Flickr
Underwater art&lt;!!!!!!!!!!!! by Eric Jeandrau&lt;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, on Flickr
Rom by Michael Pelka, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

24 maggio 2020 c by Massimo De Padova, on Flickr
wave shaped concrete (Flickr Explore) by Rainer Ralph, on Flickr
rose by Yvonne kluin, on Flickr
Atomium, Brussels by Roland Koch, on Flickr
Lorenzo Monaco (c. 1367/1370-c. 1423) &quot;Les Trois Marie au tombeau&quot; dét. (enluminure sur parchemin) - musée du Louvre (Paris, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Windsurfer by Phil Walker, on FlickrRefusal to Social Distance- Norwich, UK by John Adrian Orr, on Flickr
Patio de luces de La Casa Batlló. by Ál Men-chez, on Flickr
Miners Monument Greymouth. NZ by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr
Herr Schiller by AxellH1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Condense by Lance Gardiner, on Flickr
Fairy Silhouette - Explored by Kelly Walters, on Flickr
Peas (Peace) by GUHAN GANAPATHY, on Flickr
Paris - watercolor and ink on paper. The last days of the lockdown when the cafés are all closed and the streets were still empty. . Stay safe and hug your loved ones. ♥ by Alex Hillkurtz Art, on Flickr
Daisy on a coin by robbie466, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking up by Hobbybilder, on Flickr
Oh c&#x27;est haut ! by cedric surles, on Flickr
W19 Go52 Petit &amp; Grand by Claudia Romero-Dneprovski, on Flickr
Camouflage by Hélène Quintaine /Cordier, on Flickr
Wallenbeen wheat monument. by Richard Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dark to light by Priority Mode, on Flickr
Marrakech, Morocco by stuart allen, on Flickr
Safe... by Ester C, on Flickr
Lemon on Yellow by Kal Krause, on Flickr
Bubbly - Macro Mondays Yellow by sonia marmen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rouge et Noir by Michael Huette, on Flickr
Sun Burst by Daren N., on Flickr
The Chihuly Collection by Scott, on Flickr
Purpletual #2 by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr
Dandelions by Anikó Lázár, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Weitnau, Pfarrkirche St. Pelagius by Karl Stanglahner, on Flickr
Sketti by Nilay Shah, on Flickr
Let there be light by PhotoDante, on Flickr
Just splashing marvellous,..! by Wim van Bezouw, on Flickr
Up close and personal with a dandelion ... by Jackie Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Water on glass by lgflickr1, on Flickr
FF: I Stay home by Valerie C., on Flickr
MM &quot;yellow&quot; by Maria, on Flickr
Verona by barnyz, on Flickr
Tulipa by Mandy Disher, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Plumín by Fran Nieto, on Flickr
Arles - Primatiale St Trophime by Iggi Falcon, on Flickr
Issy - A Contemporary Torii by Kyohei OTA, on Flickr
Jaune étincelant, Vivifiant les pensées... by sonja, on Flickr
lines by Yvonne kluin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

#Ghent update on #StreetArtCities app &amp; map : one of the results from the Keizerpoort jam, this new #CeePil #mural. . #Gent #streetart #urbanart #mural #graffitiart #artinthestreets #streetartbelgium #graffitibelgium #visitgent #muralart #streetartlovers by Ferdinand Feys, on Flickr
Le piccole cose by Giorgibel, on Flickr
Contemporaneous reflexes by Carlos Lopez Martinez, on Flickr
Abandoned Da Vinci Restaurant by Photography by Linda Lu, on Flickr
The right beat by Tomaso Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaciera&#x27;s Chase by Musing Eye, on Flickr
JUN_2018_00002 by Roy Curtis, Cornwall, on Flickr
[morning light] by Ennio Pozzetti, on Flickr
Kodak Portra 400 - Hasselblad 1 ps by Luiz L., on Flickr
Untitled #62 by Richard Stern, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Projections by Daniel Calabrese, on Flickr
PALMYRA (2006) by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr
religieuse pralinée by Catherine Gout, on Flickr
Argentine Nights by Patrick McDonald, on Flickr
Dwarfed by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some days can be a whirlwind of emotions by Sandrine KP, on Flickr
Pointer by Karma Jigme, on Flickr
Border Town by Fred Leaders, on Flickr
4 Bänke by Bernd, on Flickr
Just love old glass by My world in pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

unusual pattern by Marina Chistyakova, on Flickr
Coloured Pencils by Karl Davison, on Flickr
DEFYING GRAVITY ! (Explored) by spicysquid1, on Flickr
[In explore 22/06/20] La passerelle Wilsdorf by Magda2Genève, on Flickr
into the helix by dadiolli, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/xNxT5j


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leuchtobst ;-) by Marco Camponeli, on Flickr
Street Lamp by Fritz ZFG, on Flickr
Slide by Dáire Cronin, on Flickr
Craft Knife Blade by Martin Tidbury, on Flickr
Dreaming by Rien Gieltjes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Window Ice by Tom H, on Flickr
France 2020 - Frossay - Legendia Parc by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr
sitting on the fence .... by Edinburgh Nette ..., on Flickr
Braun Norca Super by Howard Sandler, on Flickr
Wood Spirit by jus tt for fun, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Raum Form Licht by Albert Gößwein, on Flickr
Step Back in Time by Bart Nelissen, on Flickr
Terrazza Mascagni (LI) by Ondablv, on Flickr
Pandemics - Chicago Series - 17 of 32 by Drake Toulouse, on Flickr
3663 by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

- Vitra Design Museum (2019) - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr
Untitled by Eric Leo Kogan, on Flickr
Hall of Fame by gerla photo-works, on Flickr
Spoons by Georgios-Lefkothea Panousos, on Flickr
The Pyramid of Giza @ Cairo, Egypt by Avisekh Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8WpkjspOBR/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

i by Peter Kool, on Flickr
Monument Ave 2.0 by Mobilus In Mobili, on Flickr
Tram remise - rechte hoek [in Explore 03.07.2020] by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr
Reflets et ombre ... by Larch, on Flickr
e l e v a t i o n by Michael Brunsfeld, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Room - Artwork Style - (HQ) by Aiden Hammerthall, on Flickr
22-52 Sourire by Francine Grondin, on Flickr
la grâce d&#x27;une rose by Christophe Laigle, on Flickr
End of the road by David Redfearn, on Flickr
Kind Seuss Eyes by Erik Pederson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

앵두 by H.j. Cheong, on Flickr
Think locally, spoon globally. by Eje Iyam, on Flickr
The eyes have it. IMG_3343 by Alison Halliday, on Flickr
Stunning Costume by Scott 97006, on Flickr
EXPLORE Julio 3-2020 # Nº 59 del Flickr y el 122 de mi Galería-Fuerte de Amber . Palacio. Jaipur. by lameato feliz, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBiCt-TlYmZ/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Choir singing by Love Limzy, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A-maze-ing Laughter by Ben-ah, on Flickr
Radarstation Säntis by Role Bigler, on Flickr
untitled by Diana Benitez, on Flickr
Twisty condo building by Chin yon sin, on Flickr
Between the Stars by jeff, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ITALIA: Emilia-Romagna - San Giovanni in Persiceto by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
Washington DC at Night by Betty Vlasiu, on Flickr
Vers la mer by PHILIPPE MORIN GANET, on Flickr
MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA: “Por tierras de Extremadura” 10. …otro signo representativo de una historia… by Brian Wayfarer, on Flickr
At the Balaton - II by Endre Sárvári, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_hQVWiHN2d/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCBs-ynFvUz/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCC3VsFno7U/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

One of my favorite places...
Inhotim - Minas Gerais - Brazil

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-m1Xeqn_ly/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-NkN-wFuGr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B43HmGlFa2f/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhhF16NB2K8/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Scuola Grande di San Rocco by Bastian Kratzke, on Flickr
if i share my memories with you would you come back for a second view by wizard cg, on Flickr
Girona by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr
Imponenza (explored 12/07/2020) by Lorella, on Flickr
Morning coffee 2-d by János Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Valley of Saints by yves LAVIGNASSE, on Flickr
Change is the only constant // Ayasofya // a story by I m Peace, on Flickr
Rustic sourdough bread by Tony Manton, on Flickr
Straight lines by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr
City Palace, Jaipur by mike gleeson, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ricardo Brennand Institute
Recife PE Brasil


__
https://flic.kr/p/dkRTZM


__
https://flic.kr/p/dkRXw9


__
https://flic.kr/p/dkRWNc


__
https://flic.kr/p/dkRTsp
PA142593


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CClRbe4iwMe/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9YZWzvA0IF/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCA8iRrpij5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCS2Ir2lgCQ/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Summernight In Pietrasanta, Piazza Duomo, August 2020 by Peter Seelig, on Flickr
Bad light by Andre Lindeboom, on Flickr
pushing limits :: IN EXPLORE by Steven Bauer, on Flickr
París by Pilar Irene, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

High Street by Travis Estell, on Flickr
Still a favourite board game (explore) by Maria Eklind, on Flickr
The last leaves... by Peter Odel, on FlickrFingerpainting by Marie Nygren, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Orgosolo by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr
Obstmandala / Mandala of fruit by ursula.valtiner, on Flickr
&quot;Dancin&#x27;&quot; In The Street... by Gene Miller, on Flickr
Phoenix and Dragon by aka Gerald, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=141037357360889


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

he is an excellent artist with good heart but just wondering why where he lives has so many racist graffiti.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

So sad to live in somewhere like that...😔
But the world is this way, racist and intolerant. We need love❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video, the song is ok.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I loved the end🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1745723049064386/posts/2476628809307136


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, they are amazing! I can't do any better!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you see the bears?😍


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No, how?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

You have to see them in Facebook, clicking in that post...
But I got them 
















❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cute lazy bear!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Winter 2020-21 no.3 by Lam Erin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Girl With The Wicker Basket - Art Week Gallery Theme - Romantic Impressionism by Daniel Arrhakis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suspended Velocity by Paul Brouns, on Flickr
MosaiCanada150-2 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR, on Flickr
&quot;A clases jar&quot; by maria jose urios pastor, on Flickr
Current Event 5 by rob page, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I really love this one, its just simply take my breath away!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mother, daughter and the coming soon baby

Photo_art by MARCELA SIKOROVÁ, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ballerina by Sergio Feldmann Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La fatina siciliana by Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Museum of Tomorrow by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Rio ❤ an amazing museum...


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1163495973814028&id=100004609083190


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

buzzin by Wren Alcyone, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lion art by dan block, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

München; U-Bahnhof Georg-Brauchle-Ring by Claus Gaser, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thomas Le Clear - Interior With Portraits by Irina, on Flickr
François Barraud - Anemones by Irina, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

By tombobnyc


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Very cool and creative!!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder Woman Love by Mr. Jose Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farbe im Schnee, Color in the snow by Werner B., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tone contrast by Kinga Holinka, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La Bordelaise est Gironde by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These artists are so talented, their works are simply amazing. But don't know if I'd cry over that tho.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Darío Ortiz - Colombian artist


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Darío Ortiz by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peregrine in progress by David Salter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Great Escape by clivea2z, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lost by Gali Stein, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Hope Hippo is a hippopotamus made with three tons of clay by Mexican artisans. An actor (who changes every 30 minutes) sitting on his back flips through
a newspaper and blows a whistle when detecting a case of corruption.
This installation conceived by Jennifer Allora (USA) and Guillermo Calzadilla (Cuba) was presented in Mexico City in 2018 and has already been presented in
several cities around the world.


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Jennifer Allora y Guillermo Calzadilla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Jorge Marín*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


a long nose mask by marco otaola, en Flickr


paseo escultórico reforma by Alberto Alcocer, en Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=469869843895413


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731619987743692


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Really artistic!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

_*Javier Marín*_


Mexico City - Luis Cabrera Square - Javier Marín - Vainilla Head by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jackie Jones by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jackie Jones by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Chelsea Cuprit by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Sachinviji (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI6707 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Sachinviji (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Art by Andrea Palomero, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

México - Veracruz - Boca del Río - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------

